# Trainer Recommendations



## skibum1321 (Aug 15, 2007)

I am looking into possible getting a trainer (probably a fluid one) so that I can stay in cycling shape this winter. Does anyone have any experience with any particular models and what would you recommend?  There is a very wide price range and I'm really not sure what the difference between the models are. My price range is under $300.

I was looking at the CycleOps Fluid 2 which is about $300.


----------



## mlctvt (Aug 15, 2007)

No experience with the CycleOps Fluid 2 but I have heard good things about CylceOPS trainers overall. One thing you’ve got to be very careful about when using a trainer is you will sweat and sweat is extremely corrosive. Make sure you get a fabric sweat guard like this 
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=15834&subcategory_ID=4122

Also wipe the bike down completely after each workout. A fan will also help keep the sweat down. I learned the hard way- my sweaty wife ruined by old steel frame bike in a mater of months. The paint completely blistered and the frame rusted so bad I had to throw the bike out.


----------



## skibum1321 (Aug 15, 2007)

I have also heard that you should use a crappy old rear tire when you use a trainer. Now I'm just trying to figure out if I actually have room for it in my bedroom...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Aug 17, 2007)

Any used tire for the rear is good, the trainer flattens the tire compound.  I recommend a wheel block for the front wheel, otherwise the bike will be pointing down causing an imbalance.

Consider changing your gearing.  Outdoors I ride with 39/53 chain rings and switch between three differing cassettes (12x27, 12x25 and 11x23).  Indoors I set the bike up with 42/53 rings and 11x23 cassette.  It works for me.


----------



## 56fish (Sep 1, 2007)

Strictly roadie, I like my rollers.:beer:

We sell CycleOps...nothing but great testimonials at all pricepoints.  The fluid2 is very good.


----------

